# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  بهترین دیپلم دوم برای دارندگان دیپلم تجربی - جمع بندی نهایی

## Orwell

سلام دوستان.
اول اینکه از مدیران مربوطه یه عذرخواهی میکنم. میدونم تاپیک در این مورد زیاده ولی این تاپیک رو زدم تا بچه های تجربی یه نتیجه گیری کلی بکنیم ببینیم دیپلم دوم انسانی بهتره یا ریاضی ؟

عاقا درواقع از دو منظر میشه به این قضیه نگاه کرد ؛
1. نمره بالای 19 داشته باشیم بهتره ؟
2. اصن نمره نداشته باشیم ؟!

دیدگاه اول با گرفتن دیپلم ریاضی انجام شدنیه.
دیدگاه دوم با گرفتن دیپلم انسانی.

حالا باهم یه مرور بکنیم مزایا و معایب هرکدوم رو :

انسانی 

مزایا : تاثیر نداشتن دروس اختصاصیش تو کنکور تچربی - درصد بسیار پایین تاثیرگزاری درسای عمومیش ( حدود 7 درصد ) - از الان تا دی با روزی 45 دقیقه الی 1 ساعت خوندن میشه عمومیاش رو درحد 20 جمع کرد و اخصاصیاش رو درحد 14-15 که از سرمونم زیاده.
معایب : درسای پرت و پلا ! هیچ ربطی به درسای تجربی خودمون نداره

ریاضی 

مزایا : بالغ بر 80 درصد درسامون مشترکه ؛ عمومیا + فیزیک + شیمی و حسابانشون مشترکه. چرا میگم حسابان ؟! چون اگه حسابانشون رو بخونین میبینین تلفیقی از ریاضی دوم و سوم و پیش خودمونه. 
معایب : هندسه 2 و جبرواحتمال این وسط مشکل ساز شدن  :Yahoo (21):  عاقا به روح عمه بابام این دوتا درس اصلا با گروه خونی ما تجربیا سازگار نیستن !  هندسشون رو واقعا نمیدونم میشه 10 گرفت یا نه ! من تو همون فصل اول و اثباتاش موندم دیگه به چه برسه به فصلای اخرشون.

یه تاپیک بود بچه ها اثبات کرده بودن نمره *نداشتن* خیلی بهتر از نمره *20 داشتنه* ! اول اینکه یکی بیاد به زبون زیر دیپلم اینو واسه ما ثابت کنه بفهمیم با خودمون چند چندیم.

دوم اینکه ما الان بریم سمت ریاضی از کجا معلوم حسابان و فیزیک و شیمی رو قطعا 20 میگیرم ؟ حالا عمومیا جز عربی چیزی ندارن اسونن میشه 20 گرفت.

با این تاثیر افتضاح معدل که احتمالا واسه 95 بیشترم میشه 0.25 هم حکم مرگ و زندگی داره.


پ.ن : یه فکر بد همش تو ذهن منه  :Yahoo (21):  اگه امسال بیان واسه دیپلم دوم تبصره مبصره بذارن چیکار کنیم ؟ من یکی که با معدل 16 باید برم رشته بسته بندی خیارشور.

*دوستان تجربی بیاین به یه همفکری و جمع بندی برسیم ببینیم چیکار باید کرد. حیفه این روزا عین برق و باد داره میگذره. ممنون...*

----------


## parastoo17

*دوست عزیز شما معدلت رو میشه با درصد خوب جبران کرد ها....
گه اصرار به دیپ 2 داری خب ریاضی بهتره شما هشتم بگیری پاسی اون دروس جبر وهندسه رو طبق بارم بندی فصول بخون حله دیگه انسانی خیلی فراره فک میکنی باید بارها مرور شه...
ریاضی خیلی شبیهه*

----------


## Orwell

> دوست عزیز شما معدلت رو میشه با درصد خوب جبران کرد ها....
> گه اصرار به دیپ 2 داری خب ریاضی بهتره شما هشتم بگیری پاسی اون دروس جبر وهندسه رو طبق بارم بندی فصول بخون حله دیگه انسانی خیلی فراره فک میکنی باید بارها مرور شه...
> ریاضی خیلی شبیهه


حرفتون حساب
ولی مشکل اینجاست که هر نمره ای جز 20 حتی 19.75 به مراتب تاثیر منفی خودش رو میذاره
این نکته خیلی مهمیه که تو سایت سازمان سنجش هم مثالش رو زده بود ولی کمتر کسی دقت میکنه
انسانی یه خوبی داره اونم اینکه اختصاصیاش کلا تاثیر ندارن
عمومیاشم درحد 7 درصد

----------


## parastoo17

*از قدیم گفتن صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند من نظرم رو میگم در عوض 20 شما و تحلیلی کار کردن دروس تخصصی ریاضی تو ریاضی و فیزیک کنکورتم کمک شایانی میکنه توی کنکور و تست زدنتون و 20 شیمی و فیزیکش خیلی خوبه...
اما انسانی فرار هست خیلی و عربی فوق العاده سخت ضمن اینکه عمومیش تخصصی تر و درس ها همه جدید اما یخ چیزی هس که بقولی تاثیرش زیر خط فقره..
من اخساس میکنم شما دلت با انسانیه دوست عربر در نهایت تصمیم شماس...
هر کدوم که باهاش احساس راحتی بیشتری داری رو شروع کن...
داره دبر میشه ها...
موفق و موید باشین*

----------


## niloojoon

بنظرم دروس انسانی خیلی گیج کننده س حتی10 گرفتنم توجه زیاد میخواد :Yahoo (117):

----------


## MaHsa 95

به نظر من که دیپلم انسانی خیلی بهتره، درسته درساش خیلی غیر مرتبطه، ولی خب تو 4 ماه هر درس رو 10 گرفتن کاری نداره واقعا!! مگه خود انسانی ها چیکار میکنن!! بعدم 20 گرفتن تو نهایی نمیگم سخته، ولی الان دیگه برای ما آسون نیست، ما سوم که بودیم همش در حال امتحان دادن تو مدرسه بودیم واسه همینم با اینکه برای امتحانا خیلی نخوندیم بازم نمره 16،17 گرفتیم، ولی الان شرایط فرق داره، ما همش تستی خوندیم واسه کنکور. واقعا سخته بیای 7،8 تا درس رو در حد 20 جمع کنی، با دو تا بی دقتی آدم میشه 18.تازه بدتر از اون استرسیه که آدم داره!!!

----------


## Dayi javad

آقا شما تو دروس عربی زبان فارسی و دین وزندگی و زبان هر چه قد میتونی نمره بالا بگیر بقیه دروس انسانی 10 کافیه و ساده !

تازه همون 4 تا درسم تاثیرش پایین و در نهایت نمره قبولی کفاف میکن !!
اگ کسی درصد 100 رو تو این درسا میخاد باید بالا بگیره خب!!

----------

